# Best glue for ABS to Plastic (PVC, Styrene)?



## noela (May 22, 2008)

Can anybody tell me the best glue for joining black ABS to Plastic?
I am following an article on creating pads for KD 830's on Aristo, USA, LGB, Bachmann and Roundhouse cars, and they indicate that they have used the Oatley "green" adhesive, or Super Glue to do the job. I know that there are some difficulties with selecting the "correct" adhesive, and I would prefer not to make a mistake as I am going to be doing a substantial number of these conversions.
Any direction or suggestion is greatly appreciated.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You can use either 3 M plastic emblem and trim adhesive or Amazing Goop. They both work well. The 3 M can be bought at your local auto parts store and comes in small and large tubes. Goop can be bought a Lowes or Home Depot. Later RJD


----------

